# Kochen mit Wein aber was machen?



## Basell (3. Juni 2014)

Frage an die Koch Profis hier,
die frage bezieht sich auf Wein und Kochen.

Den ich möchte gerne öfter mit Wein Kochen, aber Problem ist halt wenn ich ihn Öffne wird er schnell Schall.
Meist brauche ich nur 40ml pro Gericht das ich Koche. 

Was kann man da machen ? Weil Pur trinke ich ihn nicht und weg schmeißen jedes mal ist einfach zu teuer


----------



## Framinator (3. Juni 2014)

40ml pro Gericht hinzugeben und die Flasche leertrinken. Beste Option. Musste dich halt durchringen mal zu saufen.


----------



## Minaxo (3. Juni 2014)

Gibt doch solche Korken für schon geöffnete Weine, nur etwas schmaler natürlich und mit "Kappe". Aber allzu lange sollte man das dann wohl auch nicht stehen lassen. 

Oder du trinkst den Wein mit Wasser gemischt so wie ich als Weinschorle


----------



## Framinator (3. Juni 2014)

oder so wie Minaxo sagt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. Juni 2014)

Basell schrieb:


> wenn ich ihn Öffne wird er schnell Schall.



Du meinst sicher _schal_, also abgestanden, geschmacklos oder fade. 



Basell schrieb:


> Meist brauche ich nur 40ml pro Gericht das ich Koche.


 
Den Rest austrinken.
Kauf einen guten Wein und lade deine Freundin/Verwandten/Freunde/Bekannte zum Essen ein und dann hast du genug Leute, die den Wein austrinken werden.
Nebenbei kannst du dann auch zum Tanzkursus gehen und ein guter Zuhörer werden.
Dann hast du den besten Schlag bei Frauen.


----------



## dekay55 (3. Juni 2014)

Nur 40ml ? Was kochst du den bitte ? 
Also ich hab z.b am Wochenende ne Zwiebelsuppe gemacht, auf 1 Liter Brühe hab ich 3/4 Liter Weißwein gegeben und gut einreduziert. 

Aber ich glaub dein Problem ist einfach das du den Wein komplett Falsch lagerst, ich hab hier Weine die hab ich fast nen halbes Jahr stehen und die gehen nicht kaputt, Lagerung bei Wein ist alles, also gut ne gute Temperatur möglichst ohne Schwankung, kein Licht, und keine Kork ( wobei ich hab seit nem 1/4 jahr jetz hier ne 25 jahre Alte Flasche Wein stehen und der schmeckt noch wie am ersten Tag als ich ihn geöffnet hab verschlossen mit Original Kork, also kein stück schal oder Essig, den nutz ich allerdings auch nicht zum kochen, waer bisl schad bei ner 80€ Flasche. Ich hab für meine Weine einen extra Schrank der in meiner Abstellkammer steht wo eigentlich immer ne gleichbleibende Temperatur ist. Ich muss dazu sagen das ich extremst selten Wein pur trinke sondern hauptsaechlich nur zum Kochen nehme da ich in einer recht großen Weinbau Region wohne bekomm ich halt immer mal Wein geschenkt. 

Was du aus deinem Wein machen kannst waere nen feiner Essig oder nen Balsamico Fake. 

Oder du achtest mal drauf das du Wein kaufst mit Schraubverschluss, gut wird natürlich schwer bei nem Wein der seine 20 jahre aufm Buckel hat, aber so Aktuelle Weine mit Schraubverschluss da gibts wirklich sehr sehr edle Tropfen. Und nicht abschrecken lassen von leienaussagen, Nen Schraubverschluss ist kein Qualitaetsmerkmal ! Es gibt 300€ Weine mit Schraubverschluss weils einfach besser ist als nen Korken.


----------



## MuhOo (3. Juni 2014)

Zum kochen gebe man eine Flasche Wein in den Koch 

Notfalls mal ein paar Knochen etc. einfrieren und dann wenn du Wein über hast ne Gute Jus ansetzen.


----------



## Killermarkus81 (3. Juni 2014)

Ich opfer mich freiweillig - ich trinke jedes Wochenende 1-2 Flaschen, also nur her damit!


----------



## yingtao (3. Juni 2014)

40ml sind echt wenig selbst wenn man nur 1 Portion von nem Gericht macht. Habe letztens Gulasch gemacht und hab da ne halbe Flasche Rotwein für benutzt. Das Geheimnis hinter Wein ist aber wie dekay55 schon sagt die Lagerung. Lichtgeschützt und bei konstanter, eher kühler Temperatur (so um die 7°C) lagern und dann hält der ewig. Wenn es ne Flasche mit Schraubverschluss ist, ist das super da der Wein keinen Sauerstoff mehr braucht zum nachreifen und es meist eher dazu führt das man am Ende Essig hat anstatt nem besseren Wein. Flasche mit Korken ist auch OK aber dann den Korken gut rein drücken das es gut dicht ist und die Flasche dann aufrecht lagern damit es keinen Kontakt zum Korken gibt.

Auch gibt es öfter mal kleine Flaschen Wein (auch gute) mit nur 300-400ml was optimal zum Kochen ist. Aber selbst bei ner normalen Flasche mit 700ml sollte beim Kochen nichts übrig bleiben. 200-400ml gehen ins Gericht und der Rest sind dann eh nur noch 1-2 Gläser die man dann zum Essen trinken kann. Meist brauche ich 2 Flaschen Wein, eine zum Kochen und eine die man dann dazu trinkt.


----------



## Cuddleman (3. Juni 2014)

Mit Wein als Zugabe, damit eine Wildbratensoße (Wildschwein, Reh, Hirsch) noch markanter und speziell schmeckt, taugen fast alle Rotweine.
Da braucht's aber nicht die ganze Flasche, sondern man benötigt meistens nur einen, je nach eigenen Geschmack, ordentlichen "Schuß"  davon.
Manche praktizieren das auch mit Weißwein, ich bevorzuge dies, in dezenter Beimischung, zum Fischgericht, aber das muß jeder selbst ausprobieren.
Rezepte gibt's reichlich!
Man kann anschließend, oder auch zum Gericht, den Rest servieren, doch greift man besser zu einem der das Gericht ergänzt und dem Gaumen während, oder nach dem Essen, schmeichelt.
Profanes Saufen kann man mit 2-3 Euro teuren Weinen praktizieren, aber einen 3 jährigen ab 17 Euro sollte man genießen, vor allem auch möglichst verkosten, den auch wenn ein Sommelier etwas über einen Wein gezielt erzählt, muß einem ein empfohlener Wein nicht auch schmecken.
Das betrifft ganz sicher auch die Beimischung in ein Soßengericht!

PS.:
Autofahren sollte man sich danach verkneifen, denn mit dem jetzigen Punktesystem für Straßenverkehrsverstöße kann wesentlich schneller die Fahrerlaubnis sehr, sehr lange verloren gehen. 
Der Verlust des Versicherungschutzes und 75%, bis zum vollständig übergehenden Schadenersatz durch den alkoholisierten, an den Unfallgegner, auch wenn er nicht Schuld ist, bringt einen wirklich keine Freude.
So wie man bewußt einen Wein einer Soße beimischt, hat man vor dem Weintrinken (o.ä.), auch bewußt in Kauf genommen, das man während einer anschließenden Autofahrt, eventuell Schaden an Gegenständen, oder Personen verursachen kann!

Wohl bekomm's!


----------



## Cinnayum (3. Juni 2014)

Es gibt guten Wein auch in 250ml Flaschen. Das reicht eigentlich gerade so für eine Soße für 2 Personen.

Mach einfach etwas mehr dran oder trink ein Gläschen zum Essen.

Oder du frierst dir in der Tat die Soße ein, wenn du mit deinem Wein "zuviel" davon kochen "musst".


----------



## Cuddleman (3. Juni 2014)

Cinnayum schrieb:


> Es gibt guten Wein auch in 250ml Flaschen. Das reicht eigentlich gerade so für eine Soße für 2 Personen.
> 
> Mach einfach etwas mehr dran oder trink ein Gläschen zum Essen.
> 
> Oder du frierst dir in der Tat die Soße ein, wenn du mit deinem Wein "zuviel" davon kochen "musst".




 Ja, einfrieren geht auch, aber bitte nicht in einer Glasflasche!


 PS.: ... das NT war Schuld? 
 Wie geht das, bei "Netzteil beQuiet Straight Power 550 W", wo das doch alles besser kann, als alle Anderen!


----------



## Basell (3. Juni 2014)

Weiß ja nicht wo ihr Kochen gelernt habt  
Aber normal kommt nur ein bissen in in das Essen hinein ^^ 
Und nicht gleich die ganze falsche wie ihr hier schreibt XD


----------



## TheBadFrag (3. Juni 2014)

Bier trinken und Fleisch ohne Wein grillen.


----------



## Olstyle (3. Juni 2014)

Zum Kochen find ich die kleinen 250er Fläschchen aus dem Supermarkt prima.


----------



## dekay55 (3. Juni 2014)

Basell schrieb:


> Weiß ja nicht wo ihr Kochen gelernt habt
> Aber normal kommt nur ein bissen in in das Essen hinein ^^
> Und nicht gleich die ganze falsche wie ihr hier schreibt XD


 
Es kommt ganz drauf an was man kocht und wieviel man kocht, und vorallem mit was für einem Wein man kocht. Zumal man reduziert das ja alles ein und gibt nicht den Wein als leztes hinwein. Und leztendlich nen guter Koch macht seine Rezepte selbst oder verfeinert sie  Bisher hat sich noch kein Koch ( damit mein ich kein Hobby Koch sondern jene die das wirklich gelernt haben ) bei mir beschwert das mein Essen zu Weinlastig schmeckt.  
Ich muss allerdings auch dazu sagen, wenn ich Koch dann mach ich keine Kleinigkeit. 
Frog ma en Sternekoch wieviel Woi in ne Paelzer Zwibbelsupp kummt, der kippt da ah uf en 3/4 liter brih mindeschtends oh vierdel lidda Woi nai 

Kochen gelernt habsch übrigens bei Oma und in guten Gaststaetten in dennen ich in Ferien gejobt hab als jugendlicher  
Jeder hat halt so seine eigene Philosophie beim Kochen und das ist auch gut so, ich find nachm Kochbuch kochen is langweilig.

Aber ging ja um die Lagerung bei der du irgendwas falsch machst, und nich was wir oder du  "Falsch" machen beim Essen kochen


----------



## Rolk (4. Juni 2014)

Wenn es beschwipstes Schnitzel oder Champignon Rahm Pfanne gibt geht bei mir beim Kochen mit Abstand am meisten Wein drauf. 40 ml reichen da nicht mal ansatzweise. 

Ansonsten gilt, einfach so lange suchen bis ein Wein gefunden ist der so gut schmeckt das du ihn auch leer getrunken bekommst. Auswahl gibts genug.


----------



## T-Drive (4. Juni 2014)

Was leckeres hinterher ist ja auch nicht zu verachten

Weinsauce dessert Rezepte | Chefkoch.de

oder auch ein Hauptgericht

Dampfnudeln mit Weinsoße | PFALZ.de








Helmuuut, reichst du mir mal die Kittelschürze ...


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (7. Juni 2014)

Also meine EX und ich haben in die Weißwein-Gorgonzola-Sauce zum Hühnchen (mit Reis) immer ne Flasche Wein gegossen. Dann einfach etwas köcheln lassen und gut ist. Schmeckt nach Wein hat aber kaum Umdrehungen (weil der Alk ja verdunstet). Von den Portionen her waren das immer 3 normale oder 4 etwas kleinere aus einer 0,75l Flasche.


----------

